# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Lajmerim

## albani1

Pershendetje, jam duke postuar kete duke e ndjere veten pjestar te forumit, dhe sidomos edhe te ketij nenforumi. Jam duke sjelle nje lajmerim qe per mua eshte gezim i madh.
Dje rreth ores se drekes une jam bere baba. nusja eshte mire dhe bebi poashtu.
Zoti pra na ka bekuar me kete ngjarje.
Gjithashtu ju kerkoj te gjithe vellezerve ne Krishtin qe te luteni per mua nusen dhe bebin .
Zoti ju bekofte

----------


## Matrix

Shume urime vella

Bekimet e Zotit qofshin mbi te.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

urimeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee te te roje bebushi fat dhe lumturi
paci nje jete te mbrekullushme ne familjen tuaj
 po pse ti lutemi zotit mo kur gjithcka eshte ok?

----------


## toni77_toni

> Pershendetje, jam duke postuar kete duke e ndjere veten pjestar te forumit, dhe sidomos edhe te ketij nenforumi. Jam duke sjelle nje lajmerim qe per mua eshte gezim i madh.
> Dje rreth ores se drekes une jam bere baba. nusja eshte mire dhe bebi poashtu.
> Zoti pra na ka bekuar me kete ngjarje.
> Gjithashtu ju kerkoj te gjithe vellezerve ne Krishtin qe te luteni per mua nusen dhe bebin .
> Zoti ju bekofte


O albani1, o vëlla, urime per këtë gëzim. Falmenderit Zotit per djalin dhe qe nusja është mirë.

Djali i posalindur u rritë me prindër, në Hir të Zotit dhe gjithmonë familja e juaj u gëzoftë me dhuarata te Zotit.

Per besë me erdhi mirë.

Perezemresisht,
toni77

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Te te rroje femija,jete te gjate e lumturi.

(Nga nje inxhinier,edhe pse eshte i lumtur,pritet te shkruaj o te shprehet..ne nje menyre me normale).

----------


## busavata

urime edhe e past jete te gjate
a asht djal a vajze ? 
paqi gezim edhe lumturi e gjith familja.

----------


## izabella

Urime te perzemerta.....

Femija me jete te gjate dhe me fat e kismet......

----------


## albani1

Faleminderit per urimin.
Kerkesa e lutjes eshte per mbrojtje.
kur lutemi eshte sikur te kete roje mbrojtes aty afer.
Gjinia eshte djale

----------


## albani1

Ou shume faleminderit per te gjitha urimet qe keni sjelle . Edhe juve nuk e di ctu uroj , por thjesht Zoti ju bekofte.

----------


## Peniel

> Pershendetje, jam duke postuar kete duke e ndjere veten pjestar te forumit, dhe sidomos edhe te ketij nenforumi. Jam duke sjelle nje lajmerim qe per mua eshte gezim i madh.
> Dje rreth ores se drekes une jam bere baba. nusja eshte mire dhe bebi poashtu.
> Zoti pra na ka bekuar me kete ngjarje.
> Gjithashtu ju kerkoj te gjithe vellezerve ne Krishtin qe te luteni per mua nusen dhe bebin .
> Zoti ju bekofte



Zoti ta bekojë fëmijën dhe ju bëftë dëshmi të gjallë të emrit të Tij në jetën e fëmijës. Urimi ynë është ta shohim një ditë të dëshmojë Krishtin në jetën e tij.

Zoti ju bekoftë shumë dhe paqja e Tij qoftë me ju.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## busavata

> Ou shume faleminderit per te gjitha urimet qe keni sjelle . Edhe juve nuk e di ctu uroj , por thjesht Zoti ju bekofte.


asht ne regull inxhinjer , ti vetemse vazhdo.... :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

T'ju rroje bebi e me kembe te mbare!U shtofshi e u befshi nje mehalle!Shyqyr qe edhe mami i bebit eshte mire!

----------


## TetovaMas

Urrime Urrime       Rrofte S'a Malet E Shqiperise  Lumturi Ne Jete

----------


## projekti21_dk

Urime albani1, urime zonja e albanit1
Uroj që djali ta ketë shëndetin në radhë të parë. U rrittë me prindër, e me gjyshër. Ky ( dhe moshatarët e tij) mos përjetoftë atë që kanë përjetuar prindërit e tij. Ectë me kohën. Gjithmonë pastë jetë të gëzuar. Kudo e ngado i priftë e mbara!

albani1, do të bëje mirë të na tregoje kur t'ia vësh një emër.

P.S. Pasi e përfundova shkrimin mu kujtua diçka. Ndoshta nuk po bëj mirë, por kam një kërkesë: Aman mos i vë ndonjë emër të tipit: Adem, Hasan, Bilall, Kajtaz... Mark, Ndue.... Vëja një emër shqiptar.

----------


## MARGUS

Urime Alban jete te gjate e fat cunit ,ti e nusja shendet e mos e leni me kaq!!

----------


## marcus1

Urime Alban! Te te rrojë djali dhe e bekoftë Zoti!

----------


## Dielli_ime

Alban,

Zoti e bekofte djalin dhe e paste jeten e amshuar! Ju gezofte cdo dite te jetes suaj  dhe u rritte me prinder! Shume shendet e dashuri!


Te fala ne Krishtin!

----------


## Kaligula

Shumë urime për *"Albanin e vogël"* dhe me jetë të gjatë bebit plako ......

 I pari eeeeee, e marr me mend ç'farë lumturie do keni ! 

 Djalë Miti djalë, shumë urime dhe njëherë .............

----------


## drague

paska ndrru fe ky??

----------


## Ksanthi

Urime tju rroje bebi,me jete te gjate dhe te lumtur.

----------

